# Hopalong Cassidy bicycle



## boxerams (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hopalong-Ca...773?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfb3f6a9d


----------



## boxerams (Oct 27, 2011)

*Hoppy*

Looks like a very nice Rollfast Hopalong to me....


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 27, 2011)

That’s a lot of money for a Rollfast! I certainly wouldn’t pay that for a pseudo Hopalong Cassidy bike, this bike is missing a lot of rare parts! For instance it's missing the boy’s horse grain vinyl seat, the one on this bike appears to be a girls saddle! Also Hoppy’s didn’t come with a butterfly kickstand. And for the amount of money the seller is asking, where are those unmistakeable,  Hoppy steer horn handlebars?

In addition the 26” boy’s Hoppy came with a longer tank, with crash bars on both sides surrounding the "rare" medallions. Sadly, this bike is sporting the wrong medallions, and they’re not properly placed on the tank. Also the medallions on this bike are from a Hopalong Cassidy gun holster (the tank didn’t have “tassel” slotted medallions).  Lastly, the bike is missing the third medallion on the rear of the luggage rack. 

But if you really want it...Hoppy Trails To You!


----------



## squeedals (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks to folks like Fordsnake........we keep the old bike hobby an educated one. I know I've been enlightened when looking at all that's out there. How many times do we see "original complete" on these relics, just to find out we have a Frankin-bike........and some high end price attached to it......

   Don


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 28, 2011)

Nothing like being able to make an informed decision when it comes to plunking down a lot of cash on a bike. I would have never realized all the things that were *off* on this Hoppy before reading the replies. Pays to run any contemplated purchases by the members here if you're not sure a bike is all it claims to be.

Dave


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 28, 2011)

fordsnake said:


> Sadly, this bike is sporting the wrong medallions, and they’re not properly placed on the tank. Also the medallions on this bike are from a Hopalong Cassidy gun holster (the tank didn’t have “tassel” slotted medallions).




You mean those riveted on through the slots "tassel" slotted medallions aren't correct!?  LOL!


----------



## vincev (Nov 2, 2011)

Must have been redone by American Restorations.lol


----------



## OldRider (Nov 2, 2011)

"The seller reserves the right to withdraw the auction at anytime as it is for sale locally."The auction is still up so the local yokels must be seeing the same thing we're seeing  Great info FordSnake.......a tip of the hat for informing us!


----------



## snickle (Nov 3, 2011)

Here's the correct tank someone is selling

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hopalong-Ca...=330632751773&ps=63&clkid=3939529396888532581


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 3, 2011)

> Here's the correct tank someone is selling



Nope, that’s not the correct tank for the 26” Hoppy. This particular tank is for the 24” bike and it also has the wrong medallions!


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 3, 2011)

yep, wrong tank, bars , seat , conches and rack conch and crash bar in front.  wrong wrong wrong!!!!!....


----------



## Jose (Dec 3, 2011)

*Hoppy*

Just like many bike's....Could it possible that many different bike's came with different options? I have seen it many times. How do you know exactly what the factory made.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 3, 2011)

i have seen a few originals and looked at catalogs on them.  i know of a all original paint mens in the local area( he wont sell).   old wards catalogs would have a list of what was on them and accessories you can have with them.  they usually are true to what they list as to what they sell. that goes with any brand.


----------

